# post rain painting new construction



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

So I was supposed to spray some cured stucco on a new construction today. It is raining this morning... usually If it rains in the morning and gets hot out (Vancouver BC) it is safe to paint in the afternoon...

my concern is since it is new stucco if it will be pulling the rain in and I need to wait for it to dry out a couple days. Which, will be hard considering a week of rain forecast.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wet won't hurt it at all


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

What are you putting on it? If it is a elasto you will have issues with moisture.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

spraying on general paint exterior breeze, which is roughly equivalent to say,.. Benjamin Moore's new BEN line.


----------



## JHill (May 13, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> What are you putting on it? If it is a elasto you will have issues with moisture.


I agree. But if your using latex over a porous surface like stucco no problem.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Better to be safe than sorry. I wouldn't take any advice that says it is ok to paint over a wet substrate.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't want to paint it when it is wet... I just wonder if new construction unpainted stucco will take a lot longer to dry out.

If it was previously painted stucco, a couple hours of sun will dry it out.

But this is new construction stucco, unprimed/painted... so I dont know if say 4 hours of no rain is enough to dry it out (surface yes, but inside)


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> So I was supposed to spray some cured stucco on a new construction today. It is raining this morning... usually If it rains in the morning and gets hot out (Vancouver BC) it is safe to paint in the afternoon...
> 
> my concern is since it is new stucco if it will be pulling the rain in and I need to wait for it to dry out a couple days. Which, will be hard considering a week of rain forecast.


Depends how wet it gets.

If it absolutely pours i won't touch it that day at all, maybe a day or two after.

In kelowna it doesn't rain much usually around a mm at a time, couple hours no prob for that :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea depends on the amount of moisture, I would wait as long as I could. I have had homeowners freak out on me many times because it was still a little damp. Yet ocean front homes are always wet with atlantic ocean mist and I try to wash one side right before I paint to get the salt off.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Old guys I used to work with back in the day would actually wet new stucco before painting!!!!
We even use hot stucco primer within a few days of going up. You would never get a job done down here in the rainy season if you wait for perfect conditions. If it's not soaking wet,Paint It!!!


----------

